# For any of you cook retarded folks.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Re-sippy fer biled eggs.

Buy 1 dozen eggs.
Put pot with water on stove. 
Boil 12 minutes. 
Take out, crack and et da sumbitchs.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Dang lernt sumpin new today.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

But what happens if you burn the water?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Heheeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Crack, peel (add some salt) and then eat......


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

RD, in that case, take out, crack and et da sumbitchs.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ya needs ta be jest a bit mo spee cific if'n yer gwanna post sech chit.

Is ya buyin' sto eggs or farm fresh hatched eggs ?

If'n da bilin time be 12 min is ya usin' small,medium,large,or jumbo eggs ?

Duz ya use white or brown eggs ?

Is da water yer bolin' in hard water or soft water ?

Sum times thangs ain't jest as simple as ya thunk.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I fergots to axed da chicken since it was after midnight on shopping day. As far as da size, yep they were kinda round. Time bilin depends on how long the redhead can cranks da generator. Egg color matches yo eye color froms beein full of it.. Water was same as yo head. Hopes dis answers yo rude questions and post.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Paymaster said:


> Heheeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Ya knew I had to...........lol!!!!!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> But what happens if you burn the water?


Lol.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Another good summertime favorite. 3/8" slice of mule dick[bologna], toasted bread smeared wid mayo, topped wid sliced onions, lettuce, tomatoes and pickles. S&P to taste, washed down by a cool brew.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The ab-so-by-god-lutely bestest samich you'll ever get is the time honored "BLT". but only when your first home grown tomato gets ripe.. Bacon can be thin or thick sliced as long as it's the best you can afford. Remember, this only happens one time a year and only once. Maters need to be sliced 3/8" thick. Iffen you don't end up wid seeds in yer beard and on your shirt, then you ain't fixed it right. Now after the first one I'll do some BELTS[bacon, egg, lettuce, tomato samich]. But the first one is the one I remember til next year. And leave the cheese to the frenchies.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Uh...would that 12 minutes on the eggs be by electric, natural gas or propane?
Generator cranking.....sounds like the electric option.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Any which way but loose, as Clint would say.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have lived off tomato sandwiches for the past few weeks. Tomato, mayo, salt and pepper. I add some fried bologna sometimes. Bacon sometimes. Dang I love home grown tomatoes.

Started picking corn this week as well. Grew Kandy Corn, Ambrosia Hybrid and Silver Queen. 

Darin


----------

